# Hanging a door thats inset



## trikkky (29 Aug 2009)

Hello everybody,
I have made an oak wash stand for somebody and i used 2" legs and 20mm rails and 13mm mdf oak faced to create my box.. I put all the rails in the middle of the legs and when i now come to fit the door, I have a dilemma in that the hinges?? what do i use, i bought some cranked hinges but there no good for nothing.. 
Lots of people must make cabinets this way, 
Please can somebody help and where do i purchase the hindges from.
I thought about kitchen cupboard door hindges but there a bit ... not quite good enough.
any help much appreciated.
Thank you 
Rik


----------



## Paul Chapman (29 Aug 2009)

Hi Rik,

Not sure I can visualise what you mean but there's a lot of information on the Woodfit website about how to fit kitchen type hinges depending whether they are lay-on or inset http://www.woodfit.com/product_info.php ... ormation+1 

You need the right type of hinge and mounting plates depending how you want to fit it.

Hope this helps.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## paulm (29 Aug 2009)

If I understand correctly (big if !), then the top and bottom rails would not normally be inset by much if at all so that you can mount normal hinges on the legs with the hinge knuckles slightly proud of the front face of the legs and the top and bottom of the door flush with the top and bottom rails ?

If you have inset the rails though, a couple of thoughts till someone more experienced comes along !

Firstly, mount as above with normal hinges, but have the door overlay the top and bottom rails while being flush with the fronts of the legs. May be necessary to take a rebate out of the back of the door on the top and bottom to keep the front door face flush with the legs.

Or, add a vertical strip of timber to the inside face of each leg, flush with the top and bottom rails, and use that to fasten normal hinges to, making the door(s) slightly narrower to compensate.

Then again I may have misunderstood entirely, I sometimes do :lol: 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Bill Mooney (29 Aug 2009)

I agree with paulm, you could fit timbers up the inside of each leg flush with front of the rails. I would make these approx 6mm thick & bullnose the front edge of the timbers so that when they are in place they form a bead to hide the joint. The doors will be flush with the front of the rails when fitted using standard butt hinges.
Hope this helps.


----------



## BradNaylor (30 Aug 2009)

It sounds like your problem is that there is nothing to screw your hinge plates to.

All you need to do is to pack out the void behind the leg with a strip of matching wood to give you a flat surface at least 75mm deep from the front of the cabinet. Your cranked concealed hinges will then work fine.

Practice with a piece of scrap MDF before drilling 35mm holes in the back of your doors.

Cheers
Brad


----------

